# Yahoo- Adult health (Mayo Clinic)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Bloating, belching, gas and gas pains can be embarrassing and uncomfortable. Here's what causes these signs and symptoms â€" and how you can prevent them.View the full article


----------

